# Java für firefox amd64

## tazinblack

Hallo Leute,

gibts inzwischen eigentlich für die 64-Bit gentoos ein javaplugin?

Und falls ja, wie installiere ich das?

Wenn ich mich richtig erinnere musste man bisher immer die firefox-bin verwenden und irgendwie das 32-Bit Java in die plugins reinlinken. 

Leider funktioniert das bei mir nicht richtig und das blackdown-Zeugs semmelt immer ab.   :Sad: 

----------

## franzf

Ist vielleicht jetzt etwas an deiner Frage vorbei (zu der ich leider nix sagen kann, außer emul-linux-x86-java).

Mit dem Konqueror brauch ich gar kein nsplugin, da reicht das java executable (musste ich nichtmal angeben  :Wink: ). Und der Konqueror begnügt sich da auch mit dem 64-Bit-java  :Smile: 

Grüße

Franz

----------

## tazinblack

 *franzf wrote:*   

> Ist vielleicht jetzt etwas an deiner Frage vorbei (zu der ich leider nix sagen kann, außer emul-linux-x86-java).
> 
> Mit dem Konqueror brauch ich gar kein nsplugin, da reicht das java executable (musste ich nichtmal angeben ). Und der Konqueror begnügt sich da auch mit dem 64-Bit-java 
> 
> Grüße
> ...

 

Hallo Franz,

vielen Dank, leider verwende ich gnome und will die ganzen kdelibs nicht  :Sad: 

----------

## s.hase

IcedTea, funktioniert bei mir ohne Probleme.

----------

## flammenflitzer

Gibt es. Ich weiß aber nicht, ob es auch 64bit ist. Ich habe einen 64bit Firefox mit funktionierendem Java-Plugin. Ich habe sun-jdk mit nsplugin. Kannst Du hier sehen. http://gentoo-portage.com/dev-java/sun-jdk

----------

## schotter

 *flammenflitzer wrote:*   

> Gibt es. Ich weiß aber nicht, ob es auch 64bit ist. Ich habe einen 64bit Firefox mit funktionierendem Java-Plugin. Ich habe sun-jdk mit nsplugin. Kannst Du hier sehen. http://gentoo-portage.com/dev-java/sun-jdk

 

```
[ebuild   R   ] dev-java/sun-jdk-1.6.0.03  USE="X alsa -doc -examples -jce (-nsplugin) -odbc%" 0 kB
```

und wenn man dann genauer hinschaut, geht's doch wieder nicht  :Sad: 

----------

## flammenflitzer

Ich weiß auch nicht mehr, wie ich das gemacht habe. Irgendwo ist ja eingetragen (-nsplugin). Das habe ich entfernt oder in irgendeiner config geändert.

```
localhost portage # emerge dev-java/sun-jdk -pv

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R   ] dev-java/sun-jdk-1.6.0.03  USE="X alsa -doc -examples jce nsplugin odbc" 60,724 kB

Total: 1 package (1 reinstall), Size of downloads: 60,724 kB
```

 Ist natürlich auf eigenes Risiko. Ich hatte auch mal einen Thread dazu.

----------

## gimpel

Die 64bit JDK 1.6 kommt mit einem (sinnlosen) 32bit java plugin. 

Dein System muss magisch sein. Du könntest ja im entsprechenden bug auf bugs.sun.com mal erklären wie du das hinbekommen hast  :Razz: 

http://bugs.sun.com/view_bug.do?bug_id=4802695

Es gibt 3 Wege:

a) blackdown-jdk: unsicher, nur kompatibel bis 1.4

b) classpath/gcj: nur kompatibel bis 1.4, völlig instabil

c) IcedTea: kompatibel inkl. 1.7, läuft recht stabil

----------

## flammenflitzer

Möglich ist alles

----------

## ChrisJumper

Hmm. Nur weil es grade zum Thema passt ;)

Ich verstehe nicht warum eselect java-nsplugin list bei mir nicht mehr 32/64-Bit Java browser plugins anzeigt.

Wie in der Gentoo-Doku unter Punkt 7.2 angegeben. Hab ich aber eigentlich auch andere JREs installiert:

```
 # java-config --list-available-vms

The following VMs are available for generation-2:

1)      Blackdown JDK 1.4.2.03 [blackdown-jdk-1.4.2]

2)      Blackdown JRE 1.4.2.03 [blackdown-jre-1.4.2]

3)      Sun 32bit JRE 1.6.0.03 [emul-linux-x86-java-1.6]

4)      Sun JDK 1.5.0.13 [sun-jdk-1.5]

*)      Sun JDK 1.6.0.04 [sun-jdk-1.6]

6)      Sun JRE 1.6.0.03 [sun-jre-bin-1.6]

```

Unter mozilla-firefox about:plugins, wird java auch nicht erkannt oder angezeigt und beim Browsen auf Java-Seiten kommt natürlich installieren sie das Plugin.  

```
# eselect java-nsplugin list

Available 32-bit Java browser plugins

  [1]   emul-linux-x86-java-1.6  current

Available 64-bit Java browser plugins

# emerge -pv emul-linux-x86-java

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R   ] app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-java-1.6.0.03  USE="X alsa nsplugin" 0 kB 

Total: 1 package (1 reinstall), Size of downloads: 0 kB

```

Vielleicht hat jemand eine Idee?

Edit:

 Oh: Noch zu erwähnen: Ich habe hier ein 64-Bit System, einen 64-Bit-Browser. Und bei den Java-Plugins nur die 32-Bit-Emu-Version. Aber selbst sie sollte doch laufen, schließlich ist sie für jedes 32-Bit-Java-Applet.Last edited by ChrisJumper on Sat Jan 26, 2008 5:43 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## s.hase

@ChrisJumper: Nur um auf Nummer sicher zu gehen, Du hast auch www-client/mozilla-firefox-bin installiert und nutzt nicht die selbst compilierte Version?

----------

## ChrisJumper

@s.hase

Doch selbstkompiliert!

```
 # emerge -pv mozilla-firefox

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R   ] www-client/mozilla-firefox-2.0.0.11  USE="gnome -ipv6 java -bindist -debug -filepicker -iceweasel -mozdevelop -moznopango -restrict-javascript -xforms -xinerama -xprint" LINGUAS="de -af -ar -be -bg -ca -cs -da -el -en_GB -es -es_AR -es_ES -eu -fi -fr -fy -fy_NL -ga -ga_IE -gu -gu_IN -he -hu -it -ja -ka -ko -ku -lt -mk -mn -nb -nb_NO -nl -nn -nn_NO -pa -pa_IN -pl -pt -pt_BR -pt_PT -ro -ru -sk -sl -sv -sv_SE -tr -uk -zh -zh_CN -zh_TW" 0 kB 

Total: 1 package (1 reinstall), Size of downloads: 0 kB

```

Edit:

Jetzt merk ich erst wie verrückt das hier ist.

1. Ursprünglich wurde gefragt nach einem 64-Bit Java-Plugin für eine firefox-bin (32-Bit nehm ich an) Browser, in einem 64-Bit System?.

2. In der Gentoo-Java-Doku (siehe Link in meinem letzten Post). Wird mir suggeriert das es 64-Bit Versionen vom Java-Plugin gibt. Und warum sollten die nicht auf einem (selbst)kompilierten 64-Bit Browser funktionieren?

Ich bin ganz schlimm verwirrt.Last edited by ChrisJumper on Sat Jan 26, 2008 6:01 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## s.hase

64-bit Browser mit 32-bit Java-PlugIn wird nicht gehen. Dann brauchst Du schon nen 32-bit Browser, also mozilla-firefox-bin. Oder Du ziehst dir halt aus dem vor mir verlinkten Thread das passende Ebuild für IcedTea, das liefert Dir ein 64-bit Java-PlugIn.

----------

## ChrisJumper

Danke s.hase!

Ich werde mir das mal anschauen.

----------

## flammenflitzer

 *s.hase wrote:*   

> 64-bit Browser mit 32-bit Java-PlugIn wird nicht gehen. Dann brauchst Du schon nen 32-bit Browser, also mozilla-firefox-bin. Oder Du ziehst dir halt aus dem vor mir verlinkten Thread das passende Ebuild für IcedTea, das liefert Dir ein 64-bit Java-PlugIn.

  Auch nicht mit nspluginwrapper?

----------

## s.hase

 *ChrisJumper wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Jetzt merk ich erst wie verrückt das hier ist.
> 
> 1. Ursprünglich wurde gefragt nach einem 64-Bit Java-Plugin für eine firefox-bin (32-Bit nehm ich an) Browser, in einem 64-Bit System?.

 

Er hat nach einen 64-bit PlugIn für ein 64-bit Gentoo gefragt. lese Dir den Post nochmal durch. 

 *ChrisJumper wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 2. In der Gentoo-Java-Doku (siehe Link in meinem letzten Post). Wird mir suggeriert das es 64-Bit Versionen vom Java-Plugin gibt. Und warum sollten die nicht auf einem (selbst)kompilierten 64-Bit Browser funktionieren?
> 
> 

 

Ich glaube das hast Du einfach falsch verstanden. Da steht z.B.:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Obwohl Sie einen 32Bit-Browser (z.B. mozilla-firefox-bin) zur Benutzung Ihres 32Bit-Plugins auswählen müssen,

 

Ich kann da nirgendwo finden das ein 32-bit PlugIn unter einem 64-bit Browser läuft (mit einer Einschränkung: konqueror!).

@flammenflitzer: Nein, guck einfach auf die Seite vom nspluginwrapper. Da findest Du alle Sachen die kompatibel sind und Java gehört nicht dazu.

----------

## ChrisJumper

 *Quote:*   

> Plugins auf Multilib-Systemen
> 
> Falls Sie eine gemischte 64-Bit und 32-Bit Multilib-Umgebung verwenden (zum Beispiel auf einem AMD64) können Sie sowohl 64-Bit als auch 32-Bit Java-Plugins installieren. 

 

Das war es das bei mir den Eindruck erweckte es würde Funktionieren. Aber wenn man spitzfindig hinterfragt bezieht sich das ja nur auf das Plugin und nicht auf den Browser. Finde es aber schade das die Probleme da nicht angesprochen werden wenn man einen 64-Bit, selbstgebauten Browser verwendet.. bzw. Konquerror schafft das wieder :)

Kann ich mir den auch einzeln installieren als "dritt-Browser"? Vielleicht wäre das sogar einfacher. *g*

Edit: Auch schade das man den Konqueror nicht als Einzelstück bekommt, sondern nur huckepack mit zuviel KDE..

Hab grade immer noch keine Java-Unterstützung in meinem Firefox.. konnte ne zeit lang drauf verzichten, aber jetzt mag ich mir z.B. doch die neuen Videos von der C-Bit beim Linux-Magazin anschauen *g*

Also Ebuild von Icetea laut dem oben geposteten Thread gezogen...

1. Ordner unter /usr/locale/portge/dev-java/icedtea-bin erstellt.

2. Mit dem svn-ebuild gefüttert... von dem angegebenen Link.

3. ebuild ./icedtea-bin-1.7.0.ebuild digest install qmerge # gemacht

Ergebnis:

```
 # eselect java-nsplugin set 64bit icedtea-jdk-1.7

!!! Error: Expected "/usr/share/java-config-2/nsplugin/icedtea-jdk-1.7-javaplugin.so" to exist, but it doesn't.

!!! Error: Perhaps "icedtea-jdk-1.7" isn't a valid name of VM built with nsplugin?
```

In dem Icetea-Thread weiter oben steht zwar...

```
ln -s /usr/lib64/jvm/java-1.7.0-icedtea-1.7.0.0.x86_64/jre/lib/amd64/gcjwebplugin.so /usr/share/java-config-2/nsplugin/icedtea-jdk-1.7-javaplugin.so

rm -rf ../icedtea
```

Aber die datei  gcjwebplugin.so hab ich nicht sondern nur die Dateien:

```
# ls /usr/lib64/jvm/java-1.7.0-icedtea-1.7.0.0.x86_64/jre/lib/amd64/headless           libioser12.so        libjsig.so        librmi.so

jli                libj2gss.so          libjsoundalsa.so  libsaproc.so

jvm.cfg            libj2pcsc.so         libjsoundhs.so    libsplashscreen.so

libattach.so       libj2pkcs11.so       libjsound.so      libunpack.so

libawt.so          libjaas_unix.so      liblcms.so        libverify.so

libdcpr.so         libjava_crw_demo.so  libmanagement.so  libzip.so

libdt_socket.so    libjava.so           libmlib_image.so  native_threads

libfontmanager.so  libjawt.so           libnet.so         server

libhprof.so        libjdwp.so           libnio.so         xawt

libinstrument.so   libjpeg.so           libnpt.so
```

Es findet sich auch nirgendwo ein gcjwebplugin.so. Aber ich denke das liegt einfach daran das ich ein 64-Bit Firefox hab.. ich installier mir nachher den Binary.

Edit-die-zweite: Mit dem binären 32-Bit-Firefox funktioniert es ohne Probleme. Nebenbei hab ich das gleich ausgenutzt um die Betaversion vom Firefox 3 zu testen.

----------

## flammenflitzer

Ich habe 

```
jre-6u5-linux-x64.bin
```

 heruntergeladen und in einem eigenem Verzeichnis ausgeführt. Dann 

```
jre1.6.0_05/lib/amd64/libjava.so
```

 in 

```
/usr/lib64/mozilla-firefox/plugins/libjava.so
```

 verlinkt. Das scheint zu funktionieren.

----------

